# Metformin!



## 16564 (Jan 27, 2006)

I recently issued a post in which I described a very bad week of IBS-D immediately after my dosage of Metformin was doubled from 500mg/day to 1000mg/day. I explained this to my Internist and he told me to go back to 500mg/day and prescribed Actos to supplement the Metformin. I have not had any problems since (2 weeks!). Evidently, the 500mg/day dosage is manageable for me. Are there any other diabetics out there who have had this problem with Metformin? Also, will the 500mg. dosage cause any problems if I do not take it with food?


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I know of some of my patients who have diarrhea from this med... also.. if I am not mistaken isn't this taken just before a meal...??? Not dealing with medications like I used to... I am out of the loop on dosing times for this drug...


----------



## 16564 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, it is suppose to be taken with a meal. I'm trying to figure out if this medication (the lower dose) will cause the same reaction if taken without food. In other words, were my previous bouts with IBS-D the result of forgetting to take it with a meal, then taking it a few hours later?, which I've done on numerous occassions.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I will check my PDR at work and let you know later tonight... My drug reference books I have here at home are all outdated... I think.... it is taken with the meal for the drug affect that it has on the pancreas...which could cause it to maybe increase bile release.. hence diarrhea, but let me look it up for you..


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

This medication is a biguanide-type medicine that is used along with a diet and exercise program to control high blood sugar in diabetic patients. This medication works by helping to restore your body's proper response to the insulin you naturally produce, and by decreasing the amount of sugar that your liver makes and that your stomach/intestines absorb. Controlling high blood sugar helps prevent heart disease, strokes, kidney disease, blindness and circulation problems, as well as decreased sexual ability (impotence).HOW TO USEThis medication is best taken by mouth with meals. Drink plenty of fluids while taking this medication.Use this medication regularly in order to get the most benefit from it. Remember to use it at the same time(s) each day. Your dosage is based on your medical condition and response to therapy.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

thomthomI was diagnosed with diabetes 2 last August and have been struggling with Metformin ever since. As a 30 year sufferer of ibs.d I was very worried about the gastric side effects of Metformin,so along with my doctors agreement I took it very slowly. I took 500mg for 2-3 weeks then added in another one at night. I have managed to get up to 2 x 850mg without suffering any worse with my ibs except for excessive gas! (after 30 years ibs I'm used to that!).All the other drugs for diabetes have a weight gain side effect and I already am overweight and am not being able to shift any at the moment. Have you put weight on with the Actos? If my next A1C has not come down (end March) my doctor says he will add in rosiglitizone - at the moment I am really worried about this because although I am trying to exercise (walking) my blood glucose numbers do not appear to be changing much. Any advice from you or others would be very gratefully received. Thankyou.


----------



## 16564 (Jan 27, 2006)

JudithB:I have not noticed any weight gain on the Actos. Since going back to 500mg of Metformin and the Actos (15mg), My blood glucose level has come down a bit. I'm trying to increase my exercise, but living in Upstate New York in winter isn't very conducive to going outside. As for the gastric Impact, I have been really good for three weeks now, since cutting back on the Metformin. I also make sure I take my one dose with dinner, and if I forget, I just skip it for that day. It seems to be working.


----------

